# My Malawian photo gallery



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

http://orbital.home.mchsi.com/pictures.htm

I don't have all of them anymore, but is a compelation of photos I've taken of my fish over the past 4 or so years since I got back into keeping fish and started keeping African cichlids.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

why must you taunt me with your fishes? lol nice selection youve got there


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> why must you taunt me with your fishes?


Resistance is futile. :lol: 

Thanks.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

NIce looking fish and photos.


Just remember I'm a doctor, not an magician.


----------

